# Meet Number 2



## hawgheaven (Jul 19, 2007)

Yes, ladies and gentlemen, it's true... I am an addict. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 But wait, before you call the men in white coats, I am darn proud of it! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Meet the newest member of the fold... my brand new ECB ! I have been taunted by this sweetheart for several weeks now. I figured, with her loneliness, sitting on that cold floor at Lowes, her desire for heat, to learn the proper way to smoke, she needed a good home...

No mods yet, but there will be soon... here's a factory pic...


----------



## az_redneck (Jul 19, 2007)

Sweeeeet! I would have to hide the keys to the gun safe if I ever brought home one of those on the fly...

I need to get some kevlar underbritches now  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Treat her nice and with lots of love!


----------



## bigal (Jul 19, 2007)

What the hell is sweet about that?  It's a bullet!  $29.99 !  It smokes great!

Sh!t Fire!  Go buy a darn DPP Fat 50 and tell me how you like it,,,,,not a frigon bullet!  

Your a tease!  Tease from the beginning of this post!  You know what happens to teases..........don't you ?....................(tell me, cause I don't know)
If it makes you feel anybetter, ..............I would have given' you mine if you'd come get it.......drink beer............leave x-tra beer for me.........then leave.      

I'm thank kinda guy, dadgumnice!

nice


----------



## az_redneck (Jul 19, 2007)

It's sweet because he's got one and I don't! New toys, regardless of price, are always fun! Cars, boats, fishing rods, and yes, even smokers!


----------



## desert smokin (Jul 19, 2007)

Another big hearted SMF member opens his home to a poor wayward smoker. It just makes a body's mouth water with the anticipation of the first smoke.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks Al!! Can you say Lang? That's the next one... this is more for portability, camping, etc. Besides, it's real purdy!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 20, 2007)

Congrats Hawg! Despite the cheap price they make some great Q and they don't take up alot of space.

Have fun!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 20, 2007)

ever time i go to the "store" i see some kinda toy like that- but me wifey knows- (oh ya just wait- i can't do that 3d crap but i can ruler & paper) my pit. it's all about scrap cold hard cast iron or steel & my (non alcoholic bassard) welder of a bro inlaw- to get my "dynasty"- or   d- nassy  on wheels.......argg arf arf arf......  oh yes it will come.... it's not just about smoking the finest & feeding the masses... i also want heat fer the camper fer the winter games.. ok ok  i'll shut up now....


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 20, 2007)

The ol' ECB is hard to beat. Easy smokin'.
What comes out of my Geezer eats as good as anything that comes out of a $10000 unit. The smoker doesn't make the Q, it's the operator.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 20, 2007)

I'll get it modded and assembled and fire it up this weekend... that's the plan anyway. I'm smokin' a big butt for a get together on Sunday, that might be her maiden voyage.

I know I didn't *need* another smoker, but it's not about need now, is it...?


----------



## tonto1117 (Jul 20, 2007)

Congrat's Hawg, everyone that has one swears by them!!! Think I'm gonna grab one this fall myself!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 20, 2007)

Gotta admit, I fell in love with Bud & Tonto's Lang 60.  But it's a tad too big for me.  Lookin at the Lang 48 patio version.


----------



## jethro (Jul 22, 2007)

It's better to have it and not need it, Than to need it and not have it.


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 10, 2007)

I finally got my round air vents from Weber... man they took a long time to ship! Anyway, mods will be underway this afternoon.

My plan is to install vents on the lid, and make the air hole in the bottom pan adjustable. I am also installing a charcoal grate (Weber) in the coal pan to eliminate ash from smothering the coals. I also want to install a couple of temp guages at the grate levels, but I haven't got them yet.

Oh yeah, I'll probably drill a couple of holes in the side for the probes to enter the cooking chamber...

Am I missing anything here?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 10, 2007)

the spinners....


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 10, 2007)

LMAO!!!!


----------



## squeezy (Aug 10, 2007)

That thang is so pretty it would make a green egg blush!


----------



## flagriller (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice pick-up!  Enjoy it my fellow smoker.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm with Mike on this one! It not the cooker it's the cook!


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 10, 2007)

Well, I hope I can produce the same quality - if not better - Q as I have done with my CG! I know I'll love this little guy... it is perfect for camping and to handle overflow from the CG when the crowds grow. 

Now, where'd I put my drill... ?


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 13, 2007)

I spent some time this weekend on the mods, got everthing done except temp guages. I installed two Weber round vents on the lid, installed a charcoal grate in the pan, and added an adjustable air vent on the bottom pan. When I get home this afternoon, I'll get some pics posted of the mods.

I noticed the lid does not fit tightly to the chamber body, it actually sits inside it on the upper grate brackets. Has anyone attempted to seal the gap around the lid, or is this not a problem?


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 13, 2007)

Well, how to break this to ya, that's how the unit vents, didnt need the top vent but lookin forward to see the mod, now that you have re-vented it, i guess you could seal the lid, but it would be a pain in the arse to open the lid. Keep up with the mod's, let us know how it works, and i been meaning to ask ya, got my smoker almost done, but i need some help "pimping" it out


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 13, 2007)

Yeah, I see that... I was going by some mods I'd seen others do, a top vent being one of them. That's okay, I have a couple more ideas on the lid thing... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Cool, let me know!


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 13, 2007)

How there's a match made in HEAVEN   :)   be good to that sweet thang


----------



## db bbq (Aug 13, 2007)

Glad to see ya saved her from that cold Lowes floor...Winters comin soon..Better plan on lot's of long smokes 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 thru the cold months to keep her warm....LOL......DB BBQ


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 14, 2007)

My camera still sux... it is way old technology that I need to replace. Anyway, here are a few lamo shots of the ECB mods so far...

1 - grill grate mod
2 - front view
3 - top vents mod
4 - bottom vent mod


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 14, 2007)

looks good hawg


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks! Now I'm thinking on ways to seal the lid around the chamber... that should give me good air flow and heat control...


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hawg, I don't get much leakage around the lid, you might want to try it first. I also put two vents on the top of mine. I also drilled hole in the sides even with each rack for the thermometer probes and I put nylon push bushings in the holes so the cords won't get rubbed.


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks Blackhawk, I intend to drill holes for thermo probes... ain't got there yet. 

As far as the lid goes, I am in tinker mode... a dangerous place for me to be (just ask me lovely bride). I have an idea that I have almost brought to fruition, that will "seal" the lid to the main body... nothing fancy, not a super-tight seal, but it will eliminate the big air gap between the two. It may not be necessary for a true functionality improvement, but neither is a hair piece... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My hair is disappearing, but my mind is still... somewhere... I think...


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 15, 2007)

I don't get much leakage eith around the lid - exspecially after a bit of grease gets on there!  Looks good Hawg!


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 16, 2007)

...but I did it. I came up with a "seal" to close up the gap between the main chamber and the lid. It isn't air tight, but it will block most of gap.

I got a 5' coil of 3/8" flexible copper tubing, formed a ring to fit snuggly around the lid, trimmed it to length and soldered the two ends together. I'll use some pop rivets and hi temp sealer to mount it to the lid. The ring rests nicely on the top edge of the main chamber, closing up the gap.

Film at eleven...


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 16, 2007)

Sounds neat, post a pic when your done


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 16, 2007)

Will do...


----------

